# Microcosm 2014



## skylsdale

The dates have officially been set: 

*MICROCOSM 2014 will take place March 28-29 (2014) in sunny San Diego, CA.
*
The hotel for guests and vendors--as well as the Friday night mixer/keynote lecture--will be the Sheraton Mission Valley San Diego Hotel. We will have a web link available next week so you can make reservations and receive the special event rate ($99/night, $7/night parking).

Regardless, I wanted to make the announcement now so people can mark it on their calendars and begin planning to participate.

Vendor registration will open soon: we just need to work out a few details and finalize the contract.

Stay tuned for more info!


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Scott, you're going this time


----------



## redfrogger

Road trip???


----------



## VenomR00

For sure Riley


----------



## goof901

Woohoo!! Definitely gonna try and make this one... Only a 20 minute drive


----------



## Julio

Hope I can make it


----------



## theroc1217

I think I can make it out for this! I feel weird since I'm only in it for the plants, but I really want to be able to get some plants and see others tanks without paying for shipping. 

Do people usually bring extra supplies for trade to one of these events?


----------



## epiphytes etc.

Only vendors should bring supplies to the event.


----------



## frogparty

Wahahaha! Can't wait


----------



## HunterB

I "could" go...


----------



## skylsdale

As most people know, MICROCOSM serves as a fundraiser for amphibian conservation through the programs/initiatives of Tree Walkers International (TWI). Here is an update on a grant that was recently awarded through the ACPF grant program using funds raised at the last MICROCOSM event: Hellbender Survey in the French Creek Watershed of Western New York (TWI Grant 005 Update) | TreeWalking


----------



## frogparty

Let me know if you need volunteers this time. I'll make time


----------



## skylsdale

*MICROCOSM 2014 HOTEL INFORMATION

*Sheraton Mission Valley San Diego Hotel 
1433 Camino Del Rio South
San Diego, CA 92108

*Click here to reserve your room under the special event rate.*
*
*A special event rate of $99/night has been worked out for those who make reservations by February 25, 2014. A limited block of rooms has been set aside for this rate are available on a first-come, first-served basis...so making reservations sooner rather than later is advised.

The hotel will be the site of the Friday evening lecture and mixer, and a restaurant, lounge/bar and Starbucks are all located on the property.


----------



## Dane

Really happy to see things progressing with this!


----------



## skylsdale

So am I! I hope to have the contract signed for the vendor show venue in the next couple of days. Once that's finalized we'll let vendors know that they can begin registering.


----------



## randommind

skylsdale said:


> Once that's finalized we'll let vendors know that they can begin registering.


Will you be making that announcement on this thread?


----------



## skylsdale

All announcements are made primarily on the Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Microcosm/291242674296998

When I get a chance I try to keep this thread updated...but I wouldn't depend on it for the most current info and planning.


----------



## randommind

...and with that, I guess it's finally time to set up a Facebook.


----------



## Scott

Hilarious - I sent you an email about 5 minutes after Ron posted saying the same thing. 

s


randommind said:


> ...and with that, I guess it's finally time to set up a Facebook.


----------



## MELLOWROO421

Ron, are you trying to get the same venue?


----------



## skylsdale

MELLOWROO421 said:


> Ron, are you trying to get the same venue?


No, they became too difficult to work with. We are now working with a different venue at a different location in San Diego which will be close to twice the size. Not as scenic, necessarily, but will be much more convenient.


----------



## frogparty

Hopefully with better AC!


----------



## cowboy232350

Can't wait! I will be there!


----------



## SmackoftheGods

Damn... Scheduled right around the finals for my second quarter of law school.... Microcosm 2015 in Seattle?


----------



## skylsdale

*Vendor registration is now open!*

The vendor show on Saturday (March 29) will take place at the *Scottish Rite Event Center,* less than half a mile away from the hotel. The space is bigger this year but tables will still be somewhat limited, so don't wait until the last minute!

If you are interested in participating as a vendor, you can begin by filling out the initial online form: Vendor Info | Microcosm

Once I receive that I will then e-mail you the actual vendor packet.


----------



## MELLOWROO421

That's a great venue for this show Ron, good choice! Perfect size, not too big not too small. Easy to find, plenty of parking with easy access, etc. Looking forward to another great Microcosm!


----------



## frogparty

I'm glad you were able to secure a nice venue!! Lets keep making Microcosm better every year!!


----------



## theroc1217

Anyone from Minnesota area going?


----------



## FroggyKnight

SmackoftheGods said:


> Damn... Scheduled right around the finals for my second quarter of law school.... Microcosm 2015 in Seattle?


Please, please, please It would be nice to have a event like this up here. Sadly I won't be able to make the drive this year, maybe I could come next time if its in my neck of the woods.


----------



## frogparty

Microcosm WAS in Seattle. Now it has followed me to San Diego!!! Wahahahahahaha


----------



## FroggyKnight

frogparty said:


> Microcosm WAS in Seattle. Now it has followed me to San Diego!!! Wahahahahahaha


WHAT!!!

Guess I showed up a little too late....


----------



## skylsdale

MICROCOSM is not your average frog show, nor is it just another herp show. It might best be understand as a sort of 'boutique' event, representing a microcosm of biodiversity.

If you haven't attended before, be sure to check out the About page on the website in order to get an idea as to the guiding principles behind the event: About | Microcosm


----------



## skylsdale

People have been inquiring about sponsorship opportunities. Levels of sponsorship can be found on the website: Become a Sponsor | Microcosm

Since one of the primary goals of MICROCOSM is to raise funds for TWI's amphibian conservation programs, sponsorships help us offset the costs involved with putting on the event and allow us to direct as much raised money as possible straight to conservation.

Also, a reminder: hotel rooms are starting to really fill up and we only have a limited number reserved at the event price: Location | Microcosm


----------



## skylsdale

I'm happy to announce that our keynote speaker for the Friday evening mixer/lecture will be *Tim Paine*, who just returned from an expedition to Chile. He will be giving a talk entitled, "Conservation Through Travel: The Importance of Culture & Education."

From the website:



> Through a lecture rich with amazing photographs of exotic places, people and animals, Tim will explore his personal experiences with both travelers and locals in learning about ecosystem uses and the importance of learning from one another in teaching those around us, ultimately asking how this mutual awareness and education can help us develop multifaceted solutions for the various conservation issues facing these ecosystems.
> 
> 
> *BIO:* Tim Paine has had a lifelong fascination with reptiles and amphibians. A lifelong resident of San Francisco, he grew up across the street from the California Academy of Sciences and could be found most days with his nose pressed against the glass of the cobra and exotic lizard displays. His background is in Biology, with emphases on intertidal invertebrates and desert reptiles. He has nearly 20 years worth of logged time exploring the Mojave desert and made over 20 visits to Costa Rica to explore and photograph the country's herpetofauna. In spite of 15 trips to Latin America (Mexico, Panama) and traveling to six different South American countries, he feels as though he has only scratched the surface of what is waiting to be learned in these places.
> 
> Tim is also an accomplished wildlife photographer, with 30 years of experience under his belt. Fifteen years ago he decided to turn his lens toward herpetofauna in an effort to help people understand the plight of these amazing creatures and the places they inhabit. Some of his work can be seen on his personal website, Amphibios. Tim is also on the TWI Executive Committee as well as the board of PrimatesPeru, as well as a variety of other conservation-based projects.


----------



## srfdan

I don't really need to buy anything, but with it only being 5 minutes from my house I have to go!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

srfdan said:


> I don't really need to buy anything, but with it only being 5 minutes from my house I have to go!


Its a great event, anyone who even remotely has a chance, should attend. I met so many awesome people last year, had a beer with Dr. Brown, BS'd with Adam Butt, got great orchids from Andy's, and enjoyed awesome San Diego.


----------



## frog dude

I can't belive I discovered Microcosm AFTER I moved halfway accross the freaking country FROM southern California...oh well


----------



## Dane

srfdan said:


> I don't really need to buy anything, but with it only being 5 minutes from my house I have to go!


Based on past experiences, when you see what's available at Microcosm, you will discover that you actually do NEED to pick a few things up!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

Dane said:


> Based on past experiences, when you see what's available at Microcosm, you will discover that you actually do NEED to pick a few things up!


And possibly regrets for what you didn't.

Last year there was a first edition of a very rare book, a fish dichotomous key, that I didn't see until it was in another buyers hands and they got it for a steal. 

I can pretty much guarantee all but the most seasoned and experienced amongst us will see something they've never seen before.


----------



## phender

And make sure you take your time at the booths. I walked around before they opened it up to the public and thought I got a good look at everything.. Even then, I can't tell you how many times people came to the table where I was working with something I wanted/needed but I hadn't seen during my first go around.


----------



## skylsdale

I just booked my flight for MC2014--if you haven't done so yet, prices on airfare are quite good at the moment.


----------



## Julio

Damm is gonna be a last min thing for me since i am gonna be out of town the week before that


----------



## frogparty

Once again Im offering to take a few people on a brewery tour the night before if anyones interested. We can arrange transportation for more than the # that will fit in my car. I can get us behind the scenes at stone brewery, and maybe a few other places


----------



## Julio

frogparty said:


> Once again Im offering to take a few people on a brewery tour the night before if anyones interested. We can arrange transportation for more than the # that will fit in my car. I can get us behind the scenes at stone brewery, and maybe a few other places


That can be dangerous


----------



## Dizzle21

Julio said:


> That can be dangerous


Only if you goto Andys orchids after....


----------



## Julio

Yeah, just what I need get drunk and go spend a fortune on plants


----------



## skylsdale

Julio said:


> Yeah, just what I need get drunk and go spend a fortune on plants


It's what everyone needs, Julio.

And no need to drive all the way out to Andy's: he'll be at the show. See how convenient we make things?


----------



## Julio

I bet if there was an open bar at the event the vendors would have more sales, maybe i should vend and give free beer out to those who visit my table.


----------



## skylsdale

I can't speak for the vendor show, but there will definitely be a bar set up the evening before at the mixer/lecture gathering on Friday night. There is also a lounge/grill attached to the hotel everyone can head to afterward.


----------



## Julio

see Ron now you are making me wanna book my tix now, sounds it will be a grand old time sitting around talking about animals and drinking.


----------



## skylsdale

Actually, I think one of my favorite moments from this last event was on Friday night when everyone made their way up to the roof of the hotel after the lecture/mixer closed down. A diverse group of people talking about their passion for frogs and fish and plants and sharing tales from their travels over bottles of beer and bourbon...all overlooking the Pacific Ocean. You don't get those types of moments on forums. Worth the plane ticket alone, in my opinion.


----------



## frogparty

Can't wait for the show!!!!


----------



## epiphytes etc.

skylsdale said:


> Actually, I think one of my favorite moments from this last event was on Friday night when everyone made their way up to the roof of the hotel after the lecture/mixer closed down. A diverse group of people talking about their passion for frogs and fish and plants and sharing tales from their travels over bottles of beer and bourbon...all overlooking the Pacific Ocean. You don't get those types of moments on forums. Worth the plane ticket alone, in my opinion.


This was great. It was so cool to meet so many people in person, and talk shop. Those Utah kids were especially a blast!


----------



## skylsdale

I just heard from the hotel manager and it's very likely that it will be booked solid--as will most other hotels in the area--the weekend of MC2014 outside of the reserved number of rooms we have set aside for MC attendees/vendors. 

The event rate (which you can get by clicking the link) is only good for another month or so, then you will be subject to available rooms/rates. I would recommend reserving your room sooner rather than later: https://www.starwoodmeeting.com/StarGroupsWeb/booking/reservation?id=1310077881&key=560CC


----------



## xIslanderx

Is there a current vendor list we can glance at?


----------



## skylsdale

All info on is the website: http://www.treewalkers.org/microcosm/events/vendor-list


----------



## xIslanderx

Thanks Ron. I should have navigated better... 




skylsdale said:


> All info on is the website: Vendor List | Microcosm


----------



## skylsdale

In case people are unaware as to this purpose of this event, MICROCOSM serves as a major source of funding for TWI's amphibian conservation programs and initiatives. Once costs are covered, all the funds raised go directly toward amphibian conservation, making this the single largest amphibian conservation event in the country. 

Sponsors help offset the costs associated with holding the event, freeing up more money to be allocated directly to amphibian conservation. Both businesses and private individuals can sponsor. Our sponsors so far for MC2014 are:

*JungleBox
Sandfire Dragon Ranch
FlyMeat.com
JL-Exotics
AquaZamp*

Be sure to check out their websites and swing by their tables at the show: we're grateful for their support of TWI and amphibian conservation.


----------



## skylsdale

Postcards will be in our hands in just a few days! If you would like some to include in orders or to have on your table at regional shows, just let me know and we'll get some in the mail to you.


----------



## frogparty

I'm hoping to see some dwarf geckos like Gonatodes at the show!


----------



## oldlady25715

frogparty said:


> I'm hoping to see some dwarf geckos like Gonatodes at the show!


Were there any there last year?


----------



## frogparty

I think there were some Sphaerodactylus last year. I was too busy looking at the octopus to remember


----------



## TheAmphibiousPikachu

im going to go for sure!!! I live pretty close


----------



## skylsdale

We are trying to do something different with MICROCOSM by bringing together a variety of different hobbies under one roof in order to promote overlap and 'cross pollination' between them...an overlap that, for many of us, already naturally occurs. In addition to this--and because it is organized by TWI--we seek to promote a culture where people practice more sustainable hobbies as well as remain 'in touch' with the wild ecosystems and environments from which these organisms come. In this way, the glass boxes we tend become portals to the greater world around us and provide a glimpse into these wondrous environments, from Ecuadorian cloud forests to coral reefs off the coast of West Papua and the countless biomes between them. 

MICROCOSM isn't your standard frog or herp show: it is an event that replicates, in miniature, the biodiversity of the planet on which we live...and all the proceeds raised (from doors sales to table fees to live auction donations) go to help save one of the fastest declining groups of animals on the planets: amphibians.

Even though I am currently swamped with the infinite details involved with the planning of such an event, I am constantly excited by the philosophy and goals that drive it...and I look forward to seeing you all in just 3 months!


----------



## skylsdale

Some folks have reported difficulties in trying to reserve their hotel rooms for MC2014. This may be due, in part, to it getting so close to the event and the hotel seeing if they have spare rooms to open up beyond what we initially reserved, so the event rate is not being made immediately effective during registration. 

We are looking into this and hope to have things resolved ASAP so the process is as smooth as possible.


----------



## skylsdale

*HOTEL UPDATE:* The "difficulties" people are having in reserving their rooms are due to the fact that all rooms set aside for the event have already been booked solid, as well as most of the other rooms within the hotel. However, you can contact Kheam Taing (_kheam.taing[at]sheratonmissionva__lley[dot]com_) and he has offered to work with people on a case-by-case basis regarding any rooms that may become available.

A great reminder that it's best to book your rooms sooner rather than later for this event!


----------



## skylsdale

*ANOTHER HOTEL UPDATE:* It turns out there are currently rooms available, but the online reservation system has a hard time if people change the room/bed type (e.g. "king" rather than "two queens," etc.). As mentioned before, feel free to contact the hotel or the e-mail the sales manager mentioned above and they will be more than happy to take your reservation directly and bypass the online system. Hotel Reservations


----------



## skylsdale

Only a handful of vendor tables remaining for the show! If you've been thinking about registering but haven't, it would be best to do so sooner rather than later.


----------



## BrainBug

Just booked my hotel. Only group rates available on Saturday now. Cheapest rates for room Friday where $138 with AAA discount and it sounded like any rooms maybe getting slim pickings for Friday.

I would love to vend but I'm not sure I'd have enough product at the time to justify it, plus I'm flying down this year not driving down in a cargo van, plus I wanna go see the speakers!


----------



## frogparty

Maybe a couple dendroboarders should split a table- just for fun.


----------



## xIslanderx

It may be a bit early... but do any vendors have a list of what they plan to bring???
Perhaps just a bit too antsy...


----------



## skylsdale

We are solidifying the final details for the excursions/field trips on Friday. There will be a maximum cap on some of them and, like last year, sign-ups will be first-come-first-served. When registrations open it will be announced on the MICROCOSM Facebook page...so be sure to follow the event over there if you want to find out and sign up as soon as they are announced.


----------



## phender

xIslanderx said:


> It may be a bit early... but do any vendors have a list of what they plan to bring???
> Perhaps just a bit too antsy...


Well, its a little early for plants, but I can give you a little bit of a list. I will be sharing a table with EricM, but this is what I will be bringing myself.

Frogs: I'm not at home so this is just off the top of my head.

R. amazonica - Kelley line 'Iquitos', 3 juvies
Breeding group of 2:1 (I think) R. variabilis 'Highland' 
D. auratus 'El Cope' 3 unsexed juvies
Azureus, 1 juvie
D. leucomelas, 1 unsexed adult (probably male)
O. pumilio 'Mancreek'-SNDF '04, 3 unsexed bright red juvies
O. pumilio 'Bastimentos' 2 pinkish orange young males and 1 red juvie

Plants: (this is just a partial list)(please excuse spelling errors)
Gesneriads:
Diastema luteola
Alsobia dianthiflora
Episcia 'Silver Sky'
Episcia 'Jim's Canadian Sunset'
Sinningia coccinia

Begonias:
B. 'Dew Drops'
B. U074
B. luzonensis
B. prismatocarpa
B. elaeagnifolia (aka schultzei)
B. rhizocarpa
B. rajah
B. versicolor
B. limprictii
B. glabra
B. thelmae

Aroids:
Sygonium rayii
Monstera siltepecana
Philo. 'Burle Marx Fantasy'
Philo. sp. 'Oval leaf' (mini)
Philo. sp. Panama #5 (mini)
Philo. sp. Ecuador (mini)
Rhaphidophora cryptantha

Peperomias:
Pep. sp. 'ABG'
Pep. emargenella
Pep. sp. Costa Rica
Pep. sp. 'Banos'
Pep. sp. Ecuador (silver leaf, red splashes under, purple inflorescence)
Pep. serpens

Misc.
Oakleaf ficus
Lance-leaf ficus

Ghostwood:
Branches and logs in the 16"-20" range

Pods:
Amazon/monkey pods

If there are any plants on there that you want me to make sure I bring, send me a pm. Last SCADS meeting I put out a list and then in the rush to get ready I didn't bring a couple plants that people were hoping to see. Also, if I have a lot of interest in something I will bring more of that item.


----------



## Dane

xIslanderx said:


> It may be a bit early... but do any vendors have a list of what they plan to bring???
> Perhaps just a bit too antsy...


Still tentative on selection, but we should have:

Black Saul tincs - various ages froglet to adult
Oyapocks - various ages, some adults
leucomelas - adults
Ancon hill auratus - juvies
vittatus 'red' - froglets
Hawaiian auratus - froglets
may also have some adult quinquevittatus and highland anthonyi

Complete 10 and 20g vert and horizontal vivariums
Several types of springtails and isopods, flies, beetles
Broms, epiphytes, moss, and assorted tropicals
Repashy, manzanita, substrates, leaf litter, and too much more to list!


----------



## phender

Sorry, a couple of my Pep. listings are wrong. (That's what I get for trying to do it from memory) 
I don't have Pep. sp. 'Banos', I have Pep. sp. 'San Juan Bosco'. (a nice plant, but not as cool as 'Banos')

The one I listed as Pep. sp. 'Ecuador' is actually 'Peru' (from the Huntington Library), which is a pretty cool plant!

Sorry for the mix-up.


----------



## tikifrog

Still deciding the final list, but pumilio we should have include:

bribri, bluejean, escudo, colon, salt creek, loma partida, cristobal, eldorado, basti, solartei, vulture point, teribe, punta laurent, almirante, and maybe rio branco.

All are CB in California.


----------



## skylsdale

We have most of the Saturday talks lined up--just another one or two that we hope to confirm very soon. They will be great additions to the vendor show schedule:



"Looking to Ecology for Artistic Inspiration" - Carel Peter van Kempen
"Aquarium Aquascaping Demonstration" - S.C.A.P.E.
"Finding Frogs in the Land of the Lemur" - Brian Freiermuth


----------



## EricM

I will have a random assortment of plant cuttings including shinglers, marcgravias, philos etc.

Frogs I plan on bringing

yellow galacts
powder blues, male powder blue
panamanian auratus
benedicta pampa hermosa
"red" vittatus
leucomelas
azureus, pairs and juvies
inferalanis
el cope auratus
rio canario anthonyi
yellow truncatus old line
nicaraguan auratus

pumilios
mancreek 04
bastimentos cemetary
black jeans
solarte
salt creek
ryan
punta laurent
popas
cayo de aqua

bri bri These frogs have bred like crazy this last year or so, I have offspring from 3 pairs and should be able to put together some sexed pairs by Microcosm. I am going to offer them for only $200, and unsexed subadult/juvies for $75.

Thanks
Eric


----------



## skylsdale

Field trip options for MC2014 will include:



 Behind-the-scenes tours of the herp and invertebrate buildings at the San Diego Zoo.
 Special open house at Andy's Orchids for event attendees.
 
Registration will open up soon and be announced via the Facebook page.


----------



## goof901

Is anybody going to have Doug's temperate silvers?


----------



## DarkAGEdefect

Sweet I can't wait to see this place sounds awesome... I'm also hoping someone with have a 36x18x36 exo terra so I can start my new build


----------



## Ebiforest

DarkAGEdefect said:


> Sweet I can't wait to see this place sounds awesome... I'm also hoping someone with have a 36x18x36 exo terra so I can start my new build


last year a lady won one through raffle tickets.


----------



## erik s

DarkAGEdefect said:


> Sweet I can't wait to see this place sounds awesome... I'm also hoping someone with have a 36x18x36 exo terra so I can start my new build


Heyyyyy...welcome to the 'board....and your a local too!!!!!


----------



## BrainBug

I'm really looking forward to this.

I've been browsing the forum trying to find info on flying with frogs and plants but can't find any definitive or recent info.

I've read some posts that said bring them in an empty plastic see through terrarium carry on, some posts say it is against most airline policy so don't do that. Most people seem to say just have them concealed in a carry on bag and hope for the best.

Does anyone have any recent experience with this? I would be more then happy to check a bag with frogs and plants if it would be better then carry on.

Last year we drove so I didn't have this dilemma. What do the rest of you do?


----------



## erik s

BrainBug said:


> I'm really looking forward to this.
> 
> I've been browsing the forum trying to find info on flying with frogs and plants but can't find any definitive or recent info.
> 
> I've read some posts that said bring them in an empty plastic see through terrarium carry on, some posts say it is against most airline policy so don't do that. Most people seem to say just have them concealed in a carry on bag and hope for the best.
> 
> Does anyone have any recent experience with this? I would be more then happy to check a bag with frogs and plants if it would be better then carry on.
> 
> Last year we drove so I didn't have this dilemma. What do the rest of you do?


Interesting .... I've heard of people transporting tadpoles but haven't heard about "carry-on " frogs...I would assume that the vendors wouldn't have a problem shipping them to you...


----------



## randommind

Hey Everyone!

Be sure to stop by the "V-Scape" table and check out some custom, front-opening, all glass enclosures, with the best passive ventilation system on the market...the Sherman vent! 

I will have 2 sizes available for pick-up...(15x17x22) for $125 & (22.5x17x22) for $165 . These sizes fit perfectly side by side on a standard 48" bakers rack.


There will also be a nice selection of various Ranitomeya to add to your collection including vanzolinii, flavovittata, chazuta, and several others at the "V-Scape" table! 

I look forward to seeing you all there!!!!


----------



## randommind

BrainBug said:


> I'm really looking forward to this.
> 
> I've been browsing the forum trying to find info on flying with frogs and plants but can't find any definitive or recent info.
> 
> I've read some posts that said bring them in an empty plastic see through terrarium carry on, some posts say it is against most airline policy so don't do that. Most people seem to say just have them concealed in a carry on bag and hope for the best.
> 
> Does anyone have any recent experience with this? I would be more then happy to check a bag with frogs and plants if it would be better then carry on.
> 
> Last year we drove so I didn't have this dilemma. What do the rest of you do?



I have flown a couple times with frogs and was never once given any trouble. The last time was a little over a year ago. 

I placed the frogs individually in all clear deli cups with only a small piece of moist (NOT dripping wet) paper towel in the bottom. The deli cups were then placed in a small inconspicuous cooler bag. As I reached the security checkpoint I simply requested a "hand-inspection" for the small cooler bag prior to going through the x-ray machine. They asked me why and I stated because I do not want my "harmless pet frogs" going through the x-ray machine. A TSA agent then took the cooler and waited for me and the rest of my belongings to pass through the checkpoint. They would then open the cooler in front of me, take out a few deli cups, ask some questions mostly out of their own curiosity, and then go get their supervisor. The supervisors couldn't care less about the frogs. One stated to an agent that they were not a security issue and that it would be up to the airline if I could fly with them...the cooler then went into my backpack and the airlines were none the wiser.


----------



## JPccusa

My experience bringing frogs from the East Coast: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/89972-bring-frogs-plane-2.html#post835179


----------



## bradlyb

I'm so excited. Just decided to head down for the show. I'll be letting my 4 year old daughter pick my next pair/group of frogs, I hope there is a good selection of "red frogs" available


----------



## phender

bradlyb said:


> I'm so excited. Just decided to head down for the show. I'll be letting my 4 year old daughter pick my next pair/group of frogs, I hope there is a good selection of "red frogs" available


Judging from the lists already posted, I would say she will have a large selection of "red" frogs to choose from at a range of prices.


----------



## Tropicaldarts

Man, I hope I can get time off from work.


----------



## randommind

I have a couple 100 gallon custom enclosures measuring 27"x24"x36" with sliding front doors and the Sherman ventilation system available...together or by themselves, they would definitely make for a nice display tank.

$250 each or $475 for the pair!!!!!

If anyone is interested in taking them home, PM me and I can bring them to the show for you.


----------



## goof901

Question: Is the part where vendors sell stuff Saturday or Sunday or both days?


----------



## erik s

Just Saturday ......


----------



## holtz015

Is anyone that is going to Microcosm this year interested in splitting the cost of a table? We have a few frogs to sell from our hobby and it would be great to split with someone else in a similar situation (and also pretty cheap that way). Feel free to message me if you are interested. Thanks!!


----------



## skylsdale

Only a few tables are left for the MC2014 vendor show. Last year some folks waited too long and ended up not being able to vend as all tables were sold out. If you've been on the fence, now is the time to decide!

Vendor Info â€” Tree Walkers International


----------



## skylsdale

See you at the Black Jungle-sponsored keynote lecture and event kickoff on Friday night? Doors and cash bar open up at 6 PM...plenty of time to mingle and catch up with old friends, meet new ones, etc. The lecture begins at 7 PM. Afterward we can migrate to the hotel restaurant/lounge for further conversations and general merriment.








​ ​


----------



## skylsdale

Registration is now open for the behind-the-scenes tours of the Herp and Invert facilities at the San Diego Zoo on Friday! Space is limited and is first come, first served: Field Trips & Behind-the-Scenes Tours — Tree Walkers International

You must sign up via the website: personal messages on Dendroboard don't count.


----------



## xIslanderx

Any Microcosm vendors out there selling banded imitators? Looking for a female, or possible female. 

Thanks!


----------



## skylsdale

Okay, here's the full schedule for those getting ready for next week:

*
FRIDAY, March 28*

*10am-4pm - *Open House at Andy's Orchids for MC2014 attendees*

12 Noon - *Behind-the-scenes tour at the San Diego Zoo (Herp & Invert Buildings)

*6pm - *Doors open for the MC2014 kickoff and keynote lecture. Cash bar is in the ballroom...this is a time for hanging out and catching up with folks. 

*7pm - *Keynote lecture begins, sponsored by Black Jungle and featuring this year's presenter, Tim Paine of Amphibios.org.

*9pm and later - *continue hanging out in the hotel restaurant/lounge.

*
SATURDAY, March 29

**10am - *Doors open for the vendor show.

*11am - *Lectures and workshops begin

*3pm-4pm - *Live fundraising auction for conservation

*5pm - *doors close to the public.

For those staying at the hotel, socializing continues into the night.


----------



## Dane

Wanted to mention that I can bring a few 7-10 month Frye line Blue Jeans to the show, but only if there is interest. A deposit would be required, and price would range $175-200 depending on age.


----------



## jebb

I'm really excited to be able to come check out all the knowledge to be thrown around at this event, I'm a life long amphibian enthusiast. Me and Mrs. had been planning a trip to visit friends in San Diego so I made sure it was during this time. I just wanted to put out there about a Saturday evening music event I think some people might be into, we'll be there. San Diego, CA. Winston’s Beach Club | this will be a wonderful dance party.


----------



## jebb

Bio | it's also very close to the hotel.


----------



## srrrio

I will be looking for a female O. pumilio "Solarte" in addition to needing a various supplies. Of course I will also not be able to resist a bunch of plants I don't need, but .. have to have.
I am really looking forward to presentations Fri night and throughout Sat..
See you all soon!


----------



## JL-Exotics

JL-Exotics is pleased to announce that we will have Tesoros de Colombia frogs available for purchase at the Microcosm event!

Quantities will be limited, so reserving in advance is recommended. Please email to place your reservation.

Orange Black-Foot Terribilis: $185 each

Yellow Black-Foot Terribilis: $160 each

Yellow Aurotaenia: $80 each

Green Aurotaenia: $75 each

Look forward to seeing everyone there!!


----------



## JPccusa

If any vendors have a male Ameerega pepperi "Orange" (AP-CHO), please PM me. Apparently I have all females.


----------



## Dendrobait

Looking for an O pumilio 'Cristobal' female.

If anyone has any space on their table they'd be willing to sell(or whatever!), I would love to set up a thing or two to contribute to the biodiversity of this event.


----------



## whitethumb

is anybody from texas or nearby going? have room for one more? shoot me a pm.


----------



## JL-Exotics

I'll be looking for a female banded leuc for a customer, so if anyone has any leads please shoot me an email. 

Joe - I'll be bringing some cristobals - come see me and we'll see if we can find you a female.


----------



## cowboy232350

Any venders bringing red eye tree frogs?


----------



## JL-Exotics

cowboy232350 said:


> Any venders bringing red eye tree frogs?


I should have a handful of CB adults (3.1).


----------



## Jeff R

I'll have some frogs at Eric and Phil's table and am thinking of bringing my extra, female, striped retic from UE if anyone is interested. Let me know jeff22r @ gmail


----------



## frogparty

I'm getting super stoked for this show!!!!!! 
Wish it was Friday already


----------



## Julio

Sounds like its gonna be a big party, right now i am cleanign up a lot of mess from last week at work, so prob won't be able to make it.


----------



## xIslanderx

What other frogs are you going to bring?
Thanks!



Jeff R said:


> I'll have some frogs at Eric and Phil's table and am thinking of bringing my extra, female, striped retic from UE if anyone is interested. Let me know jeff22r @ gmail


----------



## skylsdale

Julio said:


> ...right now i am cleanign up a lot of mess from last week at work, so prob won't be able to make it.


"at work" = in Panama


----------



## Julio

Haha, no Ron, I wish I was still in panama, u have no idea what mess I came back to at work


----------



## Mrbeans

Anyone bringing Regina or Giant orange Females??? Looking at age of 10 months or above) Send me a PM. I want to make sure the road trip is worth it. Wife gets mad when I come home Frogless


----------



## tikifrog

Can't wait to get down to San Diego for something fun, and not work related! 

I'm bringing many, many, many types of pumilio (most sub-adult, a proven pair, or two), a few near adult mint, (and orange) teribillis, yellow galacts, matechos, moraspunga tricolor, quinquivitattus, and a bunch or fireball-esque potted broms. 

I'm also accepting credit cards now. Yay!

Love to do some trading as well! I'd like to get some striped reticulatus, Todd Kelley fantasticus, red galactonotus, adult teribillis, or who knows! 

See you soon!


----------



## jruffing46

I look forward to a ton of pictures from this weekend. Are there any exciting UE announcements like last time?


----------



## JL-Exotics

Mrbeans said:


> Anyone bringing Regina or Giant orange Females??? Looking at age of 10 months or above) Send me a PM. I want to make sure the road trip is worth it. Wife gets mad when I come home Frogless


JL-Exotics will have some Giant Orange tincs at the show. Not sure if any are sexable yet, but we should have 8 or 10 available in the 4-6 month range.

Either way, it will be well worth the trip for this show - this is an awesome event!


----------



## frogparty

jruffing46 said:


> I look forward to a ton of pictures from this weekend. Are there any exciting UE announcements like last time?


Im hoping for a Tesoros announcement
I wont hold my breath


----------



## JL-Exotics

frogparty said:


> Im hoping for a Tesoros announcement
> I wont hold my breath


wait for it....


----------



## Allen Repashy

We just got done packing up $5,000+ worth of giveaway 3 oz jars for everyone who goes so make sure you don't miss out if you haven't tried our Superfly, Soilent Green, or Bug Burger, grab a small jar to try and if you have tried it, then buy a Big Bag from your favorite vendor at the event . 

I won't be peddling goods, but will personally be there hanging out over the course of the event and look forward to meeting some of you again or for the first time. Make sure and introduce yourself if you see me drinking alone in the corner.  I really appreciate the support and loyalty that the Dendro Community has shown towards my products and would like to personally thank anyone who uses my stuff.


Allen


----------



## frogparty

I need to re stock on superfly!!!


----------



## cowboy232350

Looking forward to trying these products out!


----------



## amgini

I'll be looking for some chocolate Leucs so bring them if you got some


----------



## bsr8129

Sweet hope I get the early enough to try some bug burger.


----------



## goof901

Allen Repashy said:


> We just got done packing up $5,000+ worth of giveaway 3 oz jars for everyone who goes so make sure you don't miss out if you haven't tried our Superfly, Soilent Green, or Bug Burger, grab a small jar to try and if you have tried it, then buy a Big Bag from your favorite vendor at the event .
> 
> I won't be peddling goods, but will personally be there hanging out over the course of the event and look forward to meeting some of you again or for the first time. Make sure and introduce yourself if you see me drinking alone in the corner.  I really appreciate the support and loyalty that the Dendro Community has shown towards my products and would like to personally thank anyone who uses my stuff.
> 
> 
> Allen


Where will you have this stuff?


----------



## amgini

Anyone bringing termite cultures to Microcosm?


----------



## frogparty

GET STOKED GUYS!!!!!!!! less than 24 hrs till field trips etc begin!!!


----------



## MELLOWROO421

I'm on my way to the hotel already! Super Stoked!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboy232350

I am real excited but I get the luxury of sitting on my couch and waiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmdelarosa55

Aw yea can't wait. In the market for 4x quiet calling frogs for my work viv. Who wants my money?


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs

Damn guys I'm jealous I don't think Imma make it down Imma try but looking like it won't happen for me this year


----------



## markpulawski

jmdelarosa55 said:


> Aw yea can't wait. In the market for 4x quiet calling frogs for my work viv. Who wants my money?


You need Tincs or Fants...


----------



## jmdelarosa55

markpulawski said:


> You need Tincs or Fants...


Was leaning towards tincs but can be persuaded to Fants for the right price. Will you be selling at the show?


----------



## markpulawski

jmdelarosa55 said:


> Was leaning towards tincs but can be persuaded to Fants for the right price. Will you be selling at the show?


No just commenting on quiet frogs, Tincs are great for a terrestrial tank, Fants good for taller tank with smaller footprint. Tincs should be far more bold and visible most of the time.


----------



## frogparty

there will be some of both at the show Im sure. I got my fants there last year.


----------



## xIslanderx

Make another work viv and get both! No decision needed that way!



jmdelarosa55 said:


> Was leaning towards tincs but can be persuaded to Fants for the right price. Will you be selling at the show?


----------



## jmdelarosa55

Checked out some Fants on YouTube. There not so quiet. Was looking at auratus as well. But might go with old faithful azureus. Nothing like a bunch of blue frogs to trip people out at work.


----------



## xIslanderx

Azureus were my first love. Still to this day, when we have friends over it's those Azureus that catch their eyes. 
Easy, quiet, and beautiful. You would enjoy them. 



jmdelarosa55 said:


> Checked out some Fants on YouTube. There not so quiet. Was looking at auratus as well. But might go with old faithful azureus. Nothing like a bunch of blue frogs to trip people out at work.


----------



## BrainBug

I'm very excited. We're flying out tomorrow morning and heading straight to Andy's from the rent-a-car place.

Phil has generously offered to sell my glass pods at his booth at Microcosm Saturday. I made about 15 magnet pods and a dozen sitting pods, they will be at the "Eric Malolepsy and Phil Henderson" booth on Saturday, look for the sign.

I meant to take a picture but got in the "packing zone" and wrapped them all up.

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## jmdelarosa55

xIslanderx said:


> Azureus were my first love. Still to this day, when we have friends over it's those Azureus that catch their eyes.
> Easy, quiet, and beautiful. You would enjoy them.


Sounds like you have more then one setup. Nice to know they stand out in a crowd. thanks.


----------



## Dane

Ron, you were great on that channel 6 segment! One question though; how badly did that gecko tag you on the back of the neck?


----------



## xIslanderx

Anyone have a link to the video?



Dane said:


> Ron, you were great on that channel 6 segment! One question though; how badly did that gecko tag you on the back of the neck?


----------



## JPccusa

Maybe this? Microcosm: Celebrating Unique Ecosystems | San Diego 6 | San Diego Living


----------



## Julio

Very Cool Ron! I gotta make myself available for the next one, screw work!!


----------



## xIslanderx

Haha, thanks JP! Hope he wasn't bleeding too badly! 



JPccusa said:


> Maybe this? Microcosm: Celebrating Unique Ecosystems | San Diego 6 | San Diego Living


----------



## randommind

So...I brought a small (16" wide) planted viv to sell at the show, but I forgot the light! Does anyone local happen to have a hood/fixture/light of any sort I could borrow tomorrow?


----------



## erik s

Wes, I've got a 24" dbl t5 grow light you can use if you can't get a smaller one...but nothing to suspend it with....just sit on top!??


----------



## randommind

erik s said:


> Wes, I've got a 24" dbl t5 grow light you can use if you can't get a smaller one...but nothing to suspend it with....just sit on top!??


Awesome Erik, thanks....and sitting on top will work out fine!


----------



## erik s

randommind said:


> Awesome Erik, thanks....and sitting on top will work out fine!


I'll be down there when it opens....


----------



## cowboy232350

I am regretting not getting those copper head fants from Todd Kelly! Next year!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogparty

I told you you'd regret not getting them!!!!


----------



## cowboy232350

You were right! What was the UE reveal this year?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogparty

I didn't hear. JL exotics was supposed to announce it right?


----------



## cowboy232350

I wasn't sure who just was surprised no one has said it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erik s

All I have to say is WOW !!!!
Scored on some Solartes from Adam Butt and "erik m"(one started calling this a.m.)...picked up some Basti's for "calivet"...and a few Orchids from Andys
But the funny part is that this is the only reptile related event that my wife will go to...She walked outta there with " a ton" of plants....great time, got to see all the scads people and met a few new people to the hobby....


----------



## Bunsincunsin

I would love to see photos of the event, field trips and peoples' acquisitions if anybody managed to take any!


----------



## jckee1

Yes, pics please!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Calivet

erik s said:


> All I have to say is WOW !!!!
> Scored on some Solartes from Adam Butt and "erik m"(one started calling this a.m.)...picked up some Basti's for "calivet"...and a few Orchids from Andys
> But the funny part is that this is the only reptile related event that my wife will go to...She walked outta there with " a ton" of plants....great time, got to see all the scads people and met a few new people to the hobby....


Thanks again for picking those up for me, they're exploring their temporary home quite diligently as we speak.


----------



## erik s

Here ya go..just a few of what I got..
Pics #1+#2 are the basti's gotten for "calivet'..he had to work that day so I got to do some "shopping" for him!!! 
Pics #3-4-5 are the solartes...
Pic #6 Lepanthes tentacula..Got one of those and two L. calodictyon...


----------



## MELLOWROO421

Hey Eric, wanna trade some Man Creek for that male Solarte??? Lol! I picked up 2 Solarte myself hoping to get a male. Also brought back home some frogs I thought would sell but didn't, which I'm kinda happy about! Picked up the new pumilio book in the auction and donated some stuff as well. Had a great time! Good seeing all you guys there!


----------



## erik s

mellowroo421 said:


> hey eric, wanna trade some man creek for that male solarte??? Lol! I picked up 2 solarte myself hoping to get a male.!


hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## bsr8129

Picked up a pair of these


Got some orchids 




And had a fellow frogers daughter play with my son and tag team beating me up and scored a begonia pavonina.


----------



## BonnieLorraine

I'm very grateful you didn't get them cowboy, I ended up getting the last trio


----------



## cowboy232350

Haha well I am glad he didn't have to take them home! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xIslanderx

Picked up some nice plants & Ghostwood from Phil Henderson, and a couple orchids from Andy's. Got a 20g high vert kit from Dane. Somehow convinced the wife I "needed" to get my first Pumilio. 
Now welcoming a probable pair of Cristobal from JL Exotics as well as a beautiful Punta Laurent Juvie From John Rillamas. Stoked to have these! Hope they enjoy their new home.


----------



## frogparty

I got a pair of Peruvian golden vents from Todd Kelley, a trio of orange sirensis from Adam Butt. More hygrolon from Folius, leaves and substrate from Dane.

Also got another awesome 30x18x18 V-scape viv from Wes, and some nice ferns from Bonnie.


I had a great time at the show! Hanging with great people was absolutely the highlight of the show for me


----------



## Scott

Those were FULL GROWN frogs! For the price of froglets!

Couldn't believe they didn't get snatched, and QUICKLY.

s


cowboy232350 said:


> I am regretting not getting those copper head fants from Todd Kelly! Next year!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogparty

Yeah- those fants were ridiculous!!!


----------



## cowboy232350

Just rub it in guys!


----------



## Ebiforest

There's got to be more photos. More pics please.....


----------



## Bunsincunsin

Ebiforest said:


> There's got to be more photos. More pics please.....


There are a few photos on the Microcosm Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Microcosm/291242674296998?id=291242674296998&sk=photos_stream


----------



## xIslanderx

I took a couple crappy iPhone pics of some neat frogs @ (if I am remembering correctly) Sandfire Dragon Ranch's table. I have never seen these guys before:

"True Blue Aussie White's tree frog"


"Coraline Frog" (seems more like a toad???)


Both of these had signs, "Not for sale… Yet"


----------



## Azurel

xIslanderx said:


> I took a couple crappy iPhone pics of some neat frogs @ (if I am remembering correctly) Sandfire Dragon Ranch's table. I have never seen these guys before:
> 
> "True Blue Aussie White's tree frog"
> 
> 
> "Coraline Frog" (seems more like a toad???)
> 
> 
> Both of these had signs, "Not for sale… Yet"


Those Coraline frogs are awesome...might have to look into those.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dendrobait

Good meeting and remeeting folk! 

Erik S: Missed ya in the morning! Was going to come along and thank you in person-Max is getting a real kick outta those tads/frogs.

xislanderx: We'll have to compare notes! I ended up biting the bullet and getting a female 'Cristobal' myself.


----------



## erik s

Dendrobait said:


> Good meeting and remeeting folk!
> 
> Erik S: Missed ya in the morning! Was going to come along and thank you in person-Max is getting a real kick outta those tads/frogs..


Hopefully we'll ge to meet another day...
Stoked to hear that Max is enjoying his new critters!!!!!


----------



## skylsdale

Dane said:


> Ron, you were great on that channel 6 segment! One question though; how badly did that gecko tag you on the back of the neck?


Surprisingly hard, otherwise I would have pulled it together a bit more. Of course they eat nectar and fruit, so I wasn't really worried about it biting me at all...but when it made it around the back of my collar, I could actually feel it's tongue lapping at the back of my neck. Then it did an initial bite. I kept it cool for that one. Then it bit harder, which is when I tried reaching back...and then it full-on clamped onto my neck. Afterward the host guy said he actually watched it zone in and bite right down into me. When I actually saw the clip I noticed that it's mouth was wide open when I pulled it off my neck.

But here's the thing: that morning after I showered I slapped on some hotel sample lotion, and I remember thinking: "Hm, this smells like pineapple." I think it was pina colada scented lotion or something. So I actually think he caught the scent of that and was actually trying to take bites out of my neck thinking it was fruit. Not enjoyable...but it seems to have made for good television.


----------



## phender

Ron, thanks for the incredible amount of work that you and your crew did. The facility was great, the show itself went very smoothly, great idea to have food at the site, perfect location for the speakers, lots of room for people to move around, it was just a very enjoyable experience. I remember looking at my watch at about 11:30 and thinking OMG, I'm never going to make it to 5:00 and then 'poof', it was over. I wish I could have visited more tables and talked to fellow vendors a lot more. I was sitting in the middle of a group of legendary froggers and barely had a chance to say hi. Next year I am going to have to bring an assistant so I can take a break. 

Big thanks to all the other vendors and people who attended. Thanks as well to those who bought plants, frogs and other supplies from me. I hope you enjoy your new additions.


----------



## jruffing46

xIslanderx said:


> I took a couple crappy iPhone pics of some neat frogs @ (if I am remembering correctly) Sandfire Dragon Ranch's table. I have never seen these guys before:
> 
> "True Blue Aussie White's tree frog"
> 
> 
> "Coraline Frog" (seems more like a toad???)
> 
> 
> Both of these had signs, "Not for sale… Yet"


Anyone know the scientific name of the Coraline frog or have any other information on them? I've never seen them before and want to read into them some more.


----------



## froggorf

Coraline frog: Leptodactylus laticeps


----------



## frogparty

Peruvian golden vents from Rio Tigre




orange sirensis


----------



## skylsdale

We're posting all our images over at the official MICROCOSM Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.622088681212394.1073741829.291242674296998&type=1


----------



## JL-Exotics

frogparty said:


> I didn't hear. JL exotics was supposed to announce it right?


JL-Exotics and Tesoros de Colombia donated a trio of orange blackfoot terribilis to the auction.


----------



## frogparty

JL-Exotics said:


> JL-Exotics and Tesoros de Colombia donated a trio of orange blackfoot terribilis to the auction.


oh!!! sweet! I was trying to find food when the auction was happening. I caught some of it.


----------



## JL-Exotics

The orange terribilis were done as a silent auction. Someone got some really awesome frogs for a song and a dance I think!


----------



## frogparty

Thats what happned with the white banded fants last year


----------



## JL-Exotics

Those Peruvian vents were a score... I wish I had you pull them out while we were there. Those have been on my list for years and years.


----------



## whitethumb

jason, do you have any more pics of your golden vents?


----------



## skylsdale

JL-Exotics said:


> Those Peruvian vents were a score... I wish I had you pull them out while we were there. Those have been on my list for years and years.


That's one of those frogs where photos truly do NOT do them justice: the metallic sheen on their gold coloration is absolutely stunning.


----------



## frogparty

Ill try to get more pics... They truly are fantastic. Really stoked to have them


----------



## Dane

So this is coming a bit late, but thank you Ron, and all of the TWI staff/volunteers for putting on another tremendous event. Each Microcosm seems to outdo the last.
Thanks to Black Jungle for the plants, Devin (BrainBug) for the killer breeding pods, Brian (Mellowroo421) for the beautiful group of highland anthonyi, and all of the customers and attendees that took the time to stop by our booth.


----------



## MELLOWROO421

A little late, but here are some of the highlights from the behind the scenes tour at the zoo (and a few I took while waiting).


----------



## whitethumb

Any updates??? Breeding?



frogparty said:


> Ill try to get more pics... They truly are fantastic. Really stoked to have them


----------

